# proper location of word for use in outlook



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Can you just restore the computer a few days back before you did it


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

OK, so now I learned about the restore function - nice 
Thanks Neal :thumbsup:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

CodeMatters said:


> OK, so now I learned about the restore function - nice
> Thanks Neal :thumbsup:


The blind leading the blind:vs_cool:


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

You could also just run the office repair tool. It's in the same area that you'll find the uninstall tool. It'll replace things like that. 

https://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=9344
Here's step by step instructions for various versions of office and windows. Just follow the correct pictures. 

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't use Outlook but found this

Using Word As Your Outlook E-Mail Editor
To make Word 2000 your default email editor, make this designation in Outlook:

Choose Tools, Options in Outlook.
Click the Mail Format tab.
Select the option Use Microsoft Word To Edit Email Messages and click OK.


From now on, whenever you click New in Outlook, Word will launch itself as your email editor.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

joed said:


> To make Word 2000 your default email editor, .


Psst. It's 2019......

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Options should be similar shouldn't they. Like I said I don't use outlook.
I do still use word and excel 2003.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

joed said:


> Options should be similar shouldn't they. Like I said I don't use outlook.
> I do still use word and excel 2003.


I was just making fun of it. Both are a tad old. 

If it works for you, it works. I personally use Google docs for most things. 

Cheers!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My father who managed to learn outlook express and resisted giving up win xp until few days ago when his acquientance who decided the whole computer broke and my father who didn't call me. He has a new desktop but didn't realize he lost all of the email manager.


There is something similar called outlook-express-classic. Free version seems to do everything that the old did. Both the old and new need to be configured for the isp (the cable company).


----------

